# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Tiling up to aluminium screen door

## JarrahJack

I am about to replace lino in my laundry with tiles. The house was built to a budget in the early 90's and there is lino over a concrete pad with the lip of the aluminium screen door touching above the lino about jutting out about 15mm. The aluminium lip is about 2mm thick. 
Can I just remove the lino and then tile up to the lip and then fill the gap over the lip with a plastic strip to stop dirt building up in there?  
 Here is a photo of the lino under the aluminium lip.   
Thanks in advance. 
Jack

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd be tempted to cut of the aluminum strip and tile right up to the door.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

That strip is supposed to be flush on the concrete and sealed. 
I would remove the lino, tap the alloy strip down, sel it and tile over it. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## BalliangBuilder

The tile glue will raise the tiles high enough to tile over the aluminum strip and as suggested above tap it down and glue it in place so there is no movement and cracked tiles in the future, also use a coloured silicone to seal where the tiles meet the sliding door frame, skirting, cabinets etc.... and not grout as this will surely crack and fall out.

----------

